# Best way to level friendship?



## xoeffy (Dec 10, 2017)

I really want alot of the items you get when animals friendship reaches level 15 but I'm not sure what's the quickest way. Should I have them move into my camp or just wait for them to cycle in? In camp I can talk to them lots but out of camp I'll get 3 requests and could use request cards so what do you think would be faster?


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm not really sure to be honest. I'm level 40, and so far none of my animals have reached level 15 even though I play every single day several times a day. Level 12 is the highest friendship I have so far. Most of my animals are only between level 5-10. I feel like it's easier to level up the villagers outside of your camp, as you can do more requests for them. The only thing is that it can take a while before they show up, and calling cards aren't handed out very often or at least in my case. I feel like it would take longer for the villagers in your campsite to level up, because you can only do one request for three villagers an hour, which doesn't give many points. The more you level up, the longer it takes to raise a villager's friendship level. When you're only earning one point at a time, it takes forever to level them up.

So yeah. I'd try to work on leveling up those who camp outside of your campsite. I feel like it would be easier to level them up, but even then the higher they level the longer it takes for them to reach the next level.


----------



## xoeffy (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah I'm level 39 and my highest is 11 ugh guess it just takes lots of patience at this point. I'll try moving a few out of my camp and see if it speeds it up alittle. I actually just thought maybe before the 3 hour reset I'll move them out, if they don't show up I'll move them back in and keep repeating that. Thanks for the input!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 11, 2017)

I find it much easier to level up those not in your campsite because of request cards and 3 requests at a time. The only fast way to level up villagers in your campsite is by building amenities. So maybe if you really want a villager to level up, put them in your campsite every time you're about to level up an amenity and then keep them out of camp the rest of the time


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2017)

> I find it much easier to level up those not in your campsite because of request cards and 3 requests at a time. The only fast way to level up villagers in your campsite is by building amenities. So maybe if you really want a villager to level up, put them in your campsite every time you're about to level up an amenity and then keep them out of camp the rest of the time



That was how I quickly levelled my guys at the campsite, literally just tried this again just now though and I think they've patched it up now so you can't do that.

Personally I just used up all my calling cards and boosts during the event and took advantage of the +1 friendship boosts whilst it was more for less. 

My plan is to save up my calling cards and request tickets hoping for a similar event in the future. You get one of each for each animal's level 10/15 furniture request and a nice juicy friendship boost of 10+ as well. If you struggle for resources for the amenities you can always buy more resources with tokens on the MyNintendo Rewards Store in the More option in-game, this really helped me rush my amenities!

If you only log on once a day you should only stick animals who give the resources you need, like cotton or wood in your camp. If you're active though and log on a few times a day then you should have a camp full of  animals you want to get your friendship level up with.

I am a level 43 at the moment and have 1 level 15, 15 level 10+ and the rest level 5-9, it has worked pretty solid for me so far. It all becomes quite affordable as long as you remember to take advantage of that market box


----------



## cheri_j (Dec 11, 2017)

I am at level 46.  Every camper at my campsite is at level 15 and have been for at least a week.  I've crafted their special requests, talk to them every hour, fulfill every one of their requests and still I cannot get my campers past level 15.  I've even got the skateboard thing at level 5 (getting ready for the pool) and have the carousel at level 2.  Nothing helps increase the levels of the campers.  Do they max out in your campground and you have to cycle them to the rest of the game?  Does anyone know?  Is this a glitch in the system?


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2017)

You purchase the next upgrade up for the amenities. There's one more amenity to fully upgrade to get them up to level 20

Here is the list of them on the wiki: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Amenitie


----------



## 707 (Dec 11, 2017)

Vala said:


> You purchase the next upgrade up for the amenities. There's one more amenity to fully upgrade to get them up to level 20
> 
> Here is the list of them on the wiki: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Amenitie


I'm in level 47 & the best way is to do this


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2017)

Ah yes, forgot to mention as well that every time you invite a new contact to your camp the requests reset for you to do again


----------



## amemome (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm level 50 rn. I keep all the villagers who are close to level up in my campsite, then rotate them out as they gain the level. It helps when u keep the lower end of the level up in the "wild" so you can do the three requests + talk. Also when you do amenity reveal parties, it helps to have the lower level villagers in your campsite so you can more evenly level up everyone!


----------

